# Dash 1.00 blowout



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

I feel real bad for any dealers that bought cars wholesale from Dan or Lenny , what ever his real name is for over 5.00 each... He is dumping everything on ebay including the new falcons & fairlanes for a buck.. d3393jb is his ebay user name. It appears to me that Dash is in some money trouble.. From now on I will never buy one of his cars for 10.00 or even 5.00 now.. Just wait a couple of weeks after they come out & wait for him to dump.. I no he screwed a lot of people by doing what he's doing & his attitude is to bad....
Take it for what its worth..


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Slotcar Bob said:


> I feel real bad for any dealers that bought cars wholesale from Dan or Lenny , what ever his real name is for over 5.00 each... He is dumping everything on ebay including the new falcons & fairlanes for a buck.. d3393jb is his ebay user name. It appears to me that Dash is in some money trouble.. From now on I will never buy one of his cars for 10.00 or even 5.00 now.. Just wait a couple of weeks after they come out & wait for him to dump.. I no he screwed a lot of people by doing what he's doing & his attitude is to bad....
> Take it for what its worth..


Well, if he needs the money & is going to dump everything very low, it seems to me that the least he could do is to offer these to the dealers or customers that supported his efforts the most before "going public". Just my two cents. 
You don't forget those who helped you on the way up.
I don't do ebay, so I can't comment directly as to what or who is there tho.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[QUOTE=Slotcar Bob; d3393jb is his ebay user name. 


d3393jb does not come up as valid, try again


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

it's 3393jb.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just found it, try 3393jb Ebay name


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

eastside johnny said:


> Well, if he needs the money & is going to dump everything very low, it seems to me that the least he could do is to offer these to the dealers or customers that supported his efforts the most before "going public". Just my two cents.
> You don't forget those who helped you on the way up.
> I don't do ebay, so I can't comment directly as to what or who is there tho.


uh, just had a website sale... Buy the hardtop Fairlane, get the convertible for free. Falcons were on sale.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Slotcar Bob said:


> I feel real bad for any dealers that bought cars wholesale from Dan or Lenny , what ever his real name is for over 5.00 each... He is dumping everything on ebay including the new falcons & fairlanes for a buck.. d3393jb is his ebay user name. It appears to me that Dash is in some money trouble.. From now on I will never buy one of his cars for 10.00 or even 5.00 now.. Just wait a couple of weeks after they come out & wait for him to dump.. I no he screwed a lot of people by doing what he's doing & his attitude is to bad....
> Take it for what its worth..


Hey Bobby! This is Bobby Hanusciewicz, the guy who used to be a dealer for me until he ran his mouth off too many times and I kicked him out this morning. Instead of being an upfront guy, he has to go around and do stuff like this. Instead of working WITH me, he continually finds ways to be adversarial. 


Thank you for the free advertising for my AUCTIONS with an OPENING BID of 99 cents, seller ID 3393jb. If I were blowing them out, they would be 99 cent BIN. They aren't. Many people from this board have already taken advantage of the auctions and are regular bidders.

We're raising money to produce the armature and gear plate for our upcoming chassis. The magnets will be out in 2 weeks. 

Hank, this thread and any others posted about me by 'Slotcar Bob' will get out of hand very quickly. I suggest that you close this thread. Plus any upcoming threads by this guy that will be slamming me. I'm sure that there will be some about licensing issues, selling out of my house, yada, yada, yada, just like his expletive filled email this morning warned me about.

Dan


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Slotcar Bob said:


> I feel real bad for any dealers that bought cars wholesale from Dan or Lenny , what ever his real name is for over 5.00 each...


So, the markup on a Dash body that I buy from a dealer for ~$12 is ~$7.00?

You'll understand why I won't be crying them a river then.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

twolff said:


> So, the markup on a Dash body that I buy from a dealer for ~$12 is ~$7.00?
> 
> You'll understand why I won't be crying them a river then.


and the markup on an AW car you buy from a dealer for $14.99 is also $7 or $8 dollars. And the markup on an AFX car is probably similar. 

What's your point?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

lenny said:


> and the markup on an AW car you buy from a dealer for $14.99 is also $7 or $8 dollars. And the markup on an AFX car is probably similar.
> 
> What's your point?


My point is:

I'm not going to feel sorry about a dealer getting undercut when their markup is in the neighborhood of 240%

Stick to picking fights with people that are picking them with you. I've bought a few of you bodies off eBay and bid on a lot more.


----------



## Guidepin (Apr 25, 2009)

*Money*

If these cars were offered to dealers etc. I'm sure they wouldn't add on any markup when they sell them??????????? Suck it up and buy at the LOW PRICE. BRING ON THE CHASSIS! :thumbsup: GK


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I feel sorry for him. 

I've had DASH bodies in the past on some of my cars and they were about the best way to get back to the early days of the hobby. He even helped me out with a second Fairlane when my first one was accidently destroyed when a track layout collapsed on it. So he's making a 100% profit over what it takes to make them, ever buy a vacuformed body for $2? They cost less than a quarter to make. Silicone tires for $4, try thinking they cost about 30 cents to make. This guy made a great product for a long time and now the economy has tanked on him too. Get them while you can, I wouldn't blame him for not making anymore. It won't be long until guys are thinking "I got a DASH Falcon for JUST $20!!" 

Once all of the cottage industry guys that have made this hobby decent over the last 5 years are gone you're going to have to settle what AW and others decide to give you.


----------



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

twolff said:


> My point is:
> 
> I'm not going to feel sorry about a dealer getting undercut when their markup is in the neighborhood of 240%
> 
> Stick to picking fights with people that are picking them with you. I've bought a few of you bodies off eBay and bid on a lot more.


A dealer should never be undercut by 500 % of what he paid by the manufacture.
Also do you see the way he responded to you. Not a good person at all..

In about 2 Months I will be having my own line coming out that will blow anything Dash has ever made out of the water. It will all be licenced correctly as well.

Happy Slotting
Bobby


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Slotcar Bob said:


> A dealer should never be undercut by 500 % of what he paid by the manufacture.
> Also do you see the way he responded to you. Not a good person at all..
> 
> In about 2 Months I will be having my own line coming out that will blow anything Dash has ever made out of the water. It will all be licenced correctly as well.
> ...



The auctions have a STARTING BID of 99 cents, it's an auction. People bid, Someone wins. Some sell higher than others. That's the way it works. 

I have 2 guys that buy TONS more than you ever did. They work with me, they handle these things in a manner you are totally incapable of, intelligently. 

Let's see, is this stuff you're 'coming out with' made by AW, the company that you've emailed me repeatedly about having inferior products to mine? They should cut their losses and dump you like I did.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

*Profits*

For what it's worth.....
A resin cast car only costs about 1-2 dollars to make and most sell for 10ish plus some shipping. I have never had an issue with the value of any of the Dash bodies. What does it say about a manufacturer that has to sell his product by bashing another.... Oh wait, he doesn't actually have a product to sell yet. I wish you all the best Bob in your quest to operate a business in these troubling times. We all need as much support as we can get these days. If you have an issue with Dash then deal with Dash. I know of very few people that have anything to say about them.
Good luck to you both,
Rob Rose
Mongrel Racing


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just scored a primered '55 off of one of these auctions. Just like the Cobra's I bought some while back, it was fast shipping and a beautiful product. 

I hear some naysaying about the markups on items, its called profit. Without it, business couldnt exist and no new product would ever get developed meaning that we would get no toy cars to blow our money on.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and Dan, your website mentions the new magnets youre coming out with being direct drop ins for T-jets. It didnt specify, but Im assuming that the same applies for AFX non magnatraction chassis? And speaking of, since youre re-popping the T-jet that DOES mean that some of the same parts can be used on a re-popped AFX. Just puttin' it out there, since AW has a repopped magnatraction in the XT.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

is the Turbo clone still going to happen?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Not to repeat anything, but, AUCTIONS START AT .99. Not buy it nows. And if your a dealer paying 5.00 body, are you being forced too? are your arms behind your back being twisted?
I bid on a ton of Dan's stuff, in fact, when I won my first couple auctions and realized they where actually coming from Dan, I bid on alot more.
Some of you bitch and whine about Dan for years, and honestly, I have had every single transaction with him be positive, and I've dealt with him for years, well before Dash motorsports took off.
Hopefully Hank listens and watches this post and any others that may spew forth.
Keep up the great work Dan.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> is the Turbo clone still going to happen?


This is kinda our take on the state of the hobby and our business.

It goes without saying that the market in the past year or so has been tough. Ours is not the only company looking to get rid of excess inventory. AFX has had blowouts on their site where you could get a complete, packaged SRT for $10, which is an outstanding deal. I didn't see anyone ripping them or questioning their pricing structure and markup, which is strange. Carrera seems to blow stuff out all the time through various retailers like Buds. AW has blown out so much stock to guys like Buds and Bobby H. that it makes you wonder if they sell any of their releases at retail at all. There seems to be a never ending supply of Mopar Mania, Bowtie Brigade and Super III stock available through some of the retailers who have just become 'liquidators' for AW.

Some guys have called it quits this year, either because of lack of enthusiasm, lack of customers or lack of capital. this segment of the hobby is not expanding, relatively few newbies are jumping in. The future of the HO part of slots is not bright.

I have cut production about as low as I can and I still have excess inventory, which ties up capital that can be used towards other projects. It's gotta be moved. Obviously the guy who started this post doesn't like the way I'm doing it. 

I can't say with any certainty which future projects will get done. There are things I have done, like the T-Jet magnets, that are meant to test the waters to see if it's worthwhile to spend the money on further development of a complete chassis, which is not cheap. An armature has been developed and some testing was done by a group of racers on the east coast. The results are encouraging, but it's release will wait until we see how the magnets go. The tooling costs aren't cheap and minimum order quantities are incredibly high.

Some people seem to have an issue with our 'desire' to make money. It was actually suggested on this board a half year ago or so that my effort to develop a T-Jet chassis should be 'donated' to the hobby. For the life of me, I can't understand that line of thinking, but it's out there.

In closing, time will tell what gets done. At this time, we aren't developing any new tooling for bodies and aside from the few T-Jet related projects going on now, no other chassis development will be happening any time soon.

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Oh and Dan, your website mentions the new magnets youre coming out with being direct drop ins for T-jets. It didnt specify, but Im assuming that the same applies for AFX non magnatraction chassis? And speaking of, since youre re-popping the T-jet that DOES mean that some of the same parts can be used on a re-popped AFX. Just puttin' it out there, since AW has a repopped magnatraction in the XT.


I'll try a set but they should drop into a non-mag chassis just fine.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Anyone got change for a nickel??*

Gonna put my worthless .02 in here even though my better judgment says keep out of it. I understand both sides of the discussion (and yes, let's keep it nothing more than that!) and while I understand the retailers gripe, I also understand Dan's situation. You can't sell bodies if the chassis supply is near depletion. No one can. Period. Dan has a chassis in the works, and I'll continue to support him in his auctions. Especially if the funds being raised are for a decent chassis. Oh, and yes, they are *auctions*. 

If they start at .99, that's where they start. That's Dan's choice to start them there. If buyers determine a specific color body is only worth 1.95 on that particular day, that's Dan's loss, and the buyer's gain. If a retailer chooses to set a buy it now at 10 or 11.00, that's their choice. If they don't sell at that price, that's life. 

We need to face facts. There's no telling when the chassis supply will drop down to a point where they'll be financially out of reach of most slotters. There are 2 new T Jet chassis in the works or planning stages at this time. Dash's and Model Motoring's. My wish is for both ventures to be successful. Whether AW steps up to the plate and makes their offering better is up to Tom Lowe. Honestly, I hope the same improvements we've seen with the X traction chassis carry on to their T jet chassis. 

Instead of you retailers getting ticked off about these listings, why not bid on them? If you can get a few bodies for less than wholesale, your profit margin will be little higher. More bidders make for higher sale prices, and the stock you already have will hold more value. And you're supporting a chance for a new chassis, which we all need. Good to see you back on the boards here Dan, I just wish it was under better circumstances..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Did the tanks roll down mainstreet last night when I was sleeping? Last time I checked this was still America...

...free enterprise and all that stuff. (key word being free)

I've been as tough as anyone on Dan, but last time I checked it was still his enchilada to slice whatever way he pleases.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

True.

I think a goodwill gesture would be to offer the dealers the cut rate first, then go to blowout pricing, perhaps after a period of time so the dealers can offer similar cut-rate sales first. Maybe the dealer cost is already pretty low that something like that wouldn't be feasible.

But yeah, whatever. I anxiously await anything new to the HO scene. As long as I got cash to spend keep the new stuff coming.


----------

